# tegu toys?



## Dirtydmc (Aug 18, 2012)

Know of any? Other than rodents? Dexter is super happy with his new home. He stretchs out in the most lazy fashions.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 19, 2012)

i have heard of people getting those dog treat balls, stuffing them with their tegus favorite treat and then playing fetch. or using a tennis ball and doing pretty much the same thing.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been using small treat balls for dogs and putting wax worms in them. He seems to love it.

A few videos -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6MlJ7IbrtY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDUwtx7jL1o

They don't always fall out correctly though and he gets aggravated - still trying to find a better treat but wax worms are the only thing he'll put that much effort into.


----------



## Styx (Aug 20, 2012)

apocalypse910, what about blue bottle fly larvae (maggots)? Or are they too small?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 20, 2012)

Styx said:


> apocalypse910, what about blue bottle fly larvae (maggots)? Or are they too small?



Hmm - haven't tried those. Not sure if I can get them in my area but if I can I'll give it a shot. The wax worms seem to be just about the right size - they just have an annoying tendency to grab on to the ball and not fall out though.


----------



## naturboy87 (Aug 21, 2012)

sum times my blue man will grab one of the dogs rope toys and start tossing and chacing it alover the place its quite the sight not trying to eat it at all just likes to throw it acrost the room and then chace it down agen ...


----------

